# Seat Belt Straps



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

So I wanted to get red seat belt straps to replace the black ones in my car. I'd be looking to replace all the seat belts, not just the front. Has anyone done this, or know how difficult it would be to do? 

Example:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would assume that you would need to get ones that either mount to the existing frame/seat of our car, or get universal fitting ones and make shift your points to secure them to the seat/car.


----------

